# No skool like old skool...my b11



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

B11 Diesel CD17 










































modifications
Kn12 front anti sway bar
rear 1981 toyota tercel springs
K&N filter
straight through no cat exhaust
bosch pilot fogs
repainted junkyard rims

Interior 
Sony X plod Gt-200 head unit
single 12' rockford fostgate 
with 400 watt amp
grant 4170 clubsport steering wheel


----------

